

Virtual Fitting Room - AaronM
http://fits.me/

======
mahmud
This was featured on NPR; they had a 15-minute segment all to themselves,
IIRC. First time I heard it I thought it was a solution looking for a problem.
The people they're targeting, fashionistas, derive a carnal pleasure from that
_act_ of shopping itself. Dressing a robot is akin to injecting nutrients in
lieu of feasting on culinary delights.

~~~
theBobMcCormick
Only fashionistas shop online?

I'd say their big miss right now is not having a "virtual sizing" model for
women. As far as I can tell from their site, they've only got a male version.

